# I think the Mason Bees are ready to emerge already!



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm hoping we do not all get late freezes. Texas average last freeze date is March 21st. 

Good luck Will!


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely have hatched. I lifted the lid on the shoebox and 5 or so flew out. I looked up at the two next boxes above on the wall and there were another few coming and going.


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a friend thats put out a block of wood with holes and so far, "no luck" after a year. I was wondering, is there a lure or bait you can entice this Mason 
bee to come to a home like our honey bees?

And by the way here in the foothills of California it turned winter like with blossoms on the trees. Swarms are being had in the valley areas.


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never baited the bees. I put my houses out last year and some 'just found them'. This year I put the tubes from last year right under the boxes and they moved from one to the other. It does seem that I have more this year than last so I suppose a few new neighbors might have found the houses too.


----------

